# Opinions on Kaytee "My first home" 30 x 18" Cage



## artgecko (Nov 26, 2013)

Any opinions on this cage? I found what I think is a good deal on it (about $50). I'm already getting a petco rat manor for my 3 boys (it's coming in the mail this week). And I know this is not much bigger, but I'm wondering if it's a good enough cage / deal to go ahead and get it to have on hand (i.e. quarantine, if I "happen" to want more rats, or to be a slightly larger cage to upgrade them to if the rat manor is too small, etc). The dimensions listed for the Kaytee cage are: 30" x 30" x 18". The rat manor is: 16.5" x 22.5" x 32"

I welcome any opinions about the cage or how it compares to the rat manor.... Whether or not it is big enough to be considered a slight "step up" in size from the rat manor or if it is better suited to decorating with tons of toys / hammocks to make better use of the space. Also any input on quality, bar spacing, etc. is welcome. If I do get it, I'll be taking the ramps off for sure and possibly removing some shelves.

Thanks for your help!
Artgecko


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

If you have three boys, the rat manor might be a bit cramped for them, but it might be okay if you make use of the space...

The other cage is a great size for three but I personally have experienced SO many problems with a plastic base; they can chew through it in hours. 
Also I heard the bars in the kaytee cage are really cheap and will snap ...


I upgraded from a rat manor to a super pet (pretty much the same as that one) and I wish that instead I would have modified the rat manor and added a topper! So many problems ... 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## artgecko (Nov 26, 2013)

Thanks for the advice! I may skip it then...if the bars are weak. I may save up and got the CN route next year... just wish they came with deeper pans.


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

Be on the look out for used ones!!!  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## artgecko (Nov 26, 2013)

Thanks... I rarely see any used cages (or any kind of exotic animal supplies) in my area, but I could get lucky. I decided to go ahead and get it as a backup cage, because the total with shipping ended up being less than $50 and i can use it as a backup or quarantine cage if needed... I figure that I might regret it if I don't try it out and $45 is not that much of an investment if I don' like it. I think I'll be using fleece, so maybe that will help discourage chew

I also don't know if I can convince my husband that at $250 CN is a good investment, so if I don't end up getting one of those, I may use this if they outgrow the rat manor while I wait to find a used CN or FN.

Thanks for your reply!


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

If your boys DO chew the cage bottom , you can modify it like I did ... It's a pain and takes some time, BUT the results are good.. Here's the post and thad where I describe how I did it.. Measurements and materials are there  

http://www.ratforum.com/showthread.php?t=123785

As to how I did it... 
I lined the inside with hardware cloth and used bolts tightened very well.

The hardware cloth is 1/2 inch, and the bolts (as well as the drill bit size!) I used were 5/16ths. I used washers at the front and nuts at the back. Honestly, I think I could have used more bolts, but oh well... 

For those modifying super pet, get at least 30 bolts, but you'd probably be better off with more! And make sure the bolts have the threads that go up all the way or nearly all the way, so that you can tighten it...
View attachment 99921
View attachment 99929




The only thing I wish is that I had not made is wrap the bottom a bit, since poop and bedding gets stuck in it  ill be trimming it back after my exams are over. 

If I were you, I'd set aside a few hours and do it preemptively ... Materials are cheap, and it's better than waking up to rats that are lost, have eaten something they shouldn't and get sick, chew holes in things, etc... 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## artgecko (Nov 26, 2013)

Thanks for the link and info. I already have hardware cloth (galvanized) because I modified a plastic storage bin to be their temporary home while waiting for the rat manor to arrive. I wonder if you could just "sit" the hardware cloth in the bottom of the tray and cut seperate pieces for the sides and zip-tie those on... Might be easier to clean if poo gets in the bottom...

So far, my boys aren't chewing anything but cardboard (not even the wood chews I got them) and have shown zero interest in the plastic parts of the bin, so I have my fingers crossed. I'm hoping to buy a house soon and maybe rat-proof the room their cage will be in so that if they do escape, they will be easily found and not damage a lot of stuff.

Thanks again for the info and taking time to help me!


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

My girls would definitely find those zip ties and chew them right off haha... Girls are way more hyper than boys, and two of my four girls are very energetic...  

I don't know what I'll ultimately do, but I think I may find pans that fit in the plastic bottom, so that the majority of bedding and stuff stays In the pans... 

I wouldn't be so worried, except I live in an apartment building, so if most people see them, they will probably call an exterminator or something....  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## artgecko (Nov 26, 2013)

Sorry, just looked at your link and saw your pics. I did something similar with hardware cloth on my temporary bin cage except I used a soldering iron and galvanized wire to "weave" the hardware cloth onto the openings. I'll post pics below. This was super easy but there are three things you need to know. 
-The soldering iron makes very stinky fumes melting the plastic so ventilation is key.
- The wire is tied on the outside (leave extra on both ends when "lacing" and tightening it as you go and tie outside, cutting off excess.
- The hardware cloth is cut so that it overlaps the cut plastic edges by at least 1/2 - 1" to prevent chewing. 

So far I haven't had any problems, but my boys don't seem to chew anything but cardboard.


----------



## artgecko (Nov 26, 2013)

If a mod can delete this, please do... It recopied my post in weird coding and symbols. Sorry.


----------

